# Do I Have The Correct Display Cable?



## spirittoo (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a macbook, and I purchase this cable So I could use my HDTV as a monitor. The OS X is version 10.7.5 ... 2.4 GHz Intel core 2 duo ... 2 GB 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM ... this is a 2008 model. 

The cable doesn't fit in the port that has an icon that looks like a screen, but it will fit in the port that has a Y looking symbol, but the tv doesn't see it:nonono:. The ad stated it would work with my machine. Am I doing something wrong, or is this the wrong cable and what is the correct one if it isn't?:ermm: Thank you for reading my post.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

2008 Macbooks do not use the Thunderbolt display cable that you bought, they use the Mini DVI https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...&_nkw=2008+Macbook+DVI+to+HDMI+cable&_sacat=0


----------



## spirittoo (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks for the link ... is the cable I have now good for anything?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Yes, it is good for all modern Macs with Thunderbolt Display ports.


----------

